# Boot failed bcoz drive letter suddenly changed..



## rusdi1981 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi..,

I got problem with drive letter.. its has changed itself and i dunno y.. :4-dontkno

bcoz drive letter has changed, my server cannot load Windows Server 2003.., i got 3 partition and all my drive has changed.. drive C become D, driver D become E and drive E become C.. :sigh:

so, im try to changed the drive letter back using ERD Commander 2002 and 2005, also using Partition Magic load with Dos.. both cannot changed drive letter.. Partition magic cannot do becoz it;s cannot read NTFS File System.. im not reformat the server bcoz i have important data on that server.. :4-thatsba

Please someone help me, and can tu advice me what to do.. and please remember that i cannot load the windows.. ray:

thanks in advanced... sorry with my poor english.. :grin:


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

go to command prompt do the following, this was taken from <http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000038.htm> fore more infore please go for this site.
1-Type cd\ and press enter. 
2-Once at DOS type "edit c:\autoexec.bat" (without the quotes). 
In the autoexec.bat window locate the MSCDEX line. 
Once this line has been found, if it does not have /L:x (were x is the letter of the drive) go to the end of the line and type /L (this example should assign the CD-ROM to D: this can be anything up to Z). 
3-Once you have made the changes go up to file (if you do not have a mouse press Alt+F) then choose exit and say "Yes" to save the changes. 
4-Once back at DOS type "edit c:\config.sys" (without the quotes) 
In the config.sys window look for anything that says LASTDRIVE=x (were x is the last drive letter). If you do not see this line go to the very beginning of your config.sys and add LASTDRIVE=K (or the letter that you want to be the ending letter. Note this must be anything between C and Z. 
5-Once you have made the changes go up to file (if you do not have a mouse press Alt+F) then choose exit and say "Yes" to save the changes. 
Reboot computer. 

hope this will help you


----------



## rusdi1981 (Apr 4, 2008)

please remember that my server cannot load the windows.. so how come i can click the command prompt?? do i need to do that on windows recovery?? and please remember.. my default partition is c:\\ but suddenly it has changed to D:\\ and my server only read the C partition to load the wndows.. i have check the registry using live CD.. and to load windows.. all has pointed to C drive.. 

please remember that my registry is not changed.. only the drive has been changed. TQ..


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Is the server configured with RAID? Check you RAID utility and see if anything is a miss from the original config.

Also is there anything new to the server e.g. New external drive, New SCSI card, etc.

Anything new MIGHT be causing problems with the ROOT drive.

If you are running RAID the first drive (your C: Drive should be drive 0)


----------



## rusdi1981 (Apr 4, 2008)

anything option can i do?? if im on recovery console.. can i do disk part?? i already do disk part using Live CD(ERD Commander) but it only temporary changed on live Cd on only..when im restart the server.. its not changed..


----------



## rusdi1981 (Apr 4, 2008)

yes.. im using RAID 5, anybody know how to using diskpart on Live CD that effected to that PC? anybody have any live CD for troubleshooting the Server or PC.??


----------



## rusdi1981 (Apr 4, 2008)

where is windows save their registery in computer?? i need to regedit it using live cd and change the registery to change drive letter.. anybody have idea?


----------

